# Salter water filters



## Goldeen (Jun 20, 2012)

I have just recently gotten back into keeping fish... kinda forgot how much I love it. But my question is about saltwater and the filters. I have a 55 gallon tank I'd love to use and I've always wanted to do saltwater. Thing is, do you NEED all the crazy filtration for them can you use a normal carbon filter like you use for fresh? I'm not asking for everyone to get on my case. This is a general question people ask me a lot and I didn't know considering I've never done a saltwater tank. All answers will help tons thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some people use 2 big Marineland Emperor filters on a 55 in salt water. They get horribly crusted up with salt and protein and so they tend to sell the filters cheap (I buy them for my cichlid tanks) and switch to something else. But I understand you can "get away with it" if you have a low load fish-only SW tank. Considering the high prices of stuff aimed at the salt market, I can understand your looking for something cheaper than an overflow and sump and pump. But I think a good protein skimmer will make your life easier.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

No don't do it, best filter for a salt tank is a sump, second best would be a wet dry 

Don't do a canister or a hob

The hob filter would have to be cleaned almost daily


----------

